# Union Apprentice Process



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Six months.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

maybe even years. all depends if there is work or not


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know how long it will take, but I do know June 22 was a good day.


----------



## Savage16 (Jun 20, 2010)

years goodness, i dont know if st. louis is that bad, and what is the significance of june 22 william


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Savage16 said:


> years goodness, i dont know if st. louis is that bad, and what is the significance of june 22 william


he got laid


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Savage16 said:


> years goodness, i dont know if st. louis is that bad, and what is the significance of june 22 william


Cuz that day he didn't even have to use his AK..........


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Savage16 said:


> years goodness, i dont know if st. louis is that bad, and what is the significance of june 22 william


 


Thats the day the op had his interview:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Savage16 said:


> years goodness, i dont know if st. louis is that bad, and what is the significance of june 22 william


That was when this little man was born.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> he got laid


 That was 9 months earlier.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Savage16 (Jun 20, 2010)

oh very nice congrats, in that case june 22 was a good day for both of us lol


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Savage16 said:


> oh very nice congrats, in that case june 22 was a good day for both of us lol


 Yep, I agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## ko929 (Feb 6, 2009)

Savage16 said:


> Ok so I had my interview june 22, a week later called the JATC and was informed that I was #2 on the list can someone enlighten me on how long this process can take


i graduated HS in 1991. I applied for the the apprenticeship program(Local 1) that summer. I got accepted in april of 1995. So it took me 4 years. Work was slow from 91-93, that may have been a factor. i can't remember which, but in one of those years they didn't even start a class. ANYWAY, i was interviewed in 1995 and accepted to Schaeffer Electric. To this day i am still grateful for the opportunity they provided. Hang in there and good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you try the carpenters union?


----------



## fireryan (Feb 18, 2009)

Took me 2 years


----------



## Chief_Triangle (Sep 4, 2010)

I got in within a few months. It all depends on how slow they are, just like everyone has said. Just keep your intention on it, and you will get in. Some of the guys around here have been trying for over a year. Just persist and nail your interviews as well.


----------

